# Domane SLR6



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on A NICE NEW Domane SLR6! Fired up with the purchase. Can't wait until it arrives! Plan to ride it as is but tubeless for now. May upgrade wheels next year but bang for the buck it is a sweet deal. Should be here in a week or so. Pics to follow.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

fishboy316 said:


> Pulled the trigger on A NICE NEW Domane SLR6! Fired up with the purchase. Can't wait until it arrives! Plan to ride it as is but tubeless for now. May upgrade wheels next year but bang for the buck it is a sweet deal. Should be here in a week or so. Pics to follow.



Congrats! Excited to see it. First accessory should be a flare R tail light but otherwise, whenever those new wheels come, post those too!

Got the first route picked out?


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Got 2 Flare R and 3 700 Ion headlights. They are the stuff! They can't miss you with the Flare R. Bike should be here today or tomorrow. Shipped Friday. I work P/T in a trek dealer and will be clocking out for this build! LOL


----------



## Tom_T (May 20, 2017)

Picked my SLR6 Disc at the end of August.....Love the ride!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

